# Fishing Butler bungee ties



## dgfidler (Sep 22, 2014)

I’ve noticed that during travel, the wind in the boat is scuffing some of my favorite crankbaits. 










A pop up ad on Amazon caught my attention. It’s these little cam bungees called ‘fishing butler’. I watched the promotional video. In that video she demonstrated securing a crankbait to the rod to solve this problem I have. I placed my order thru Amazon and am pleased. I use these to secure crankbaits and dipsy divers to my rods and the problem is solved!


----------



## miked913 (Feb 29, 2008)

Those look nice, I've been using the clear wraps on cranks and the dipsy wraps also from Amish outfitters on mine and am very happy.









Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## fisherman 2 (Dec 29, 2012)

you can get those at happy hooker bait shop and maybe amish outfitters.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Cabelas lure keeper wrap


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

You can buy velcro in 1 inch wide strips. Cut to length you want and work great.


----------



## privateer (Apr 26, 2012)

$1 for bag of 100 - pipe cleaners - walmart. lots of pretty colors too...


----------

